# The Black Pearl



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.guns.com/2018/07/11/the-black-pearl-tricking-out-a-ruger-mark-iv-video/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And it'll fit so well in a concealment holster, too.


----------

